# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Nurse Collapses on Live Television shortly after receiving COVID-19 VACCINE

## Peace Piper

Meghan Rose
9 hrs · 
CCU Manager passes out mid-live broadcast after receiving the COVE idD Vackseen

Here is the video of her getting vacks- in-ayted for the nay-sayers (timestamp 5:15)👉
https://www.facebook.com/story.php?s...02582&sfnsn=mo

----------


## Working Poor

I wonder how many times this will have to happen before health care workers start say no to this?

----------


## unknown

Nothing to see here folks.  

Now go get your poison jab comrade.

----------


## Danke

> I wonder how many times this will have to happen before health care workers start say no to this?


https://acu2020.org/english-versions/

----------


## donnay

She took one for the team!

----------


## Anti Globalist

Wouldn't it be great if this happened to Clinton, Bush, and Obama when they get the vaccination on live television, even though it won't be the actual vaccine and the syringes will be filled with saline?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> One of the nurses passed out about ten minutes after taking the vaccine. She told us this is not an uncommon reaction for her.

----------


## jmdrake

> She's apparently gone AWOL.  Some speculate she's dead.  Some think she's in a coma or has Bell's Palsy.  Some say she was a crisis actor.  Some say she's just on vacation.  Some say she's at work -- But the hospital got a colleague to pose as her for proof.

----------


## cjm

https://whereistiffanydover.com/blog/

----------


## pcosmar

https://www.bitchute.com/video/13Ei999rGlaZ/

https://celebhook.com/tiffany-dover-...husband-death/

----------


## cjm

A year ago today.  RIP.

----------


## cjm

Two years.  RIP.  "Officially" she's still alive and wants her privacy.  

I have to think that if the televised jab was a publicity stunt to demonstrate vax safety, and Pfizer knew that it had risks (which they had to), they would have used saline just to get through the stunt.  Since they didn't, I'm wondering if this was purposely a hot shot in that satanic "we have to show you what we're doing" tradition.  Especially with the gaslighting that followed the snuff.

Lew had a link on his site a few weeks back on this topic:  https://www.lewrockwell.com/politica...dover-mystery/

It's behind a paywall/subscribewall but starts like this:




> The Dossier has obtained a major piece of evidence which further suggests that Tiffany Dover, the nurse who is infamously nowhere to be found, is indeed alive, but her health status remains a mystery.
> 
> Dover was one of the first American healthcare workers to receive Pfizers novel mRNA-based COVID-19 vaccine. After having a bad reaction to the experimental injection, Dover, a once-prolific social media user, disappeared entirely from the public eye. The December 2020 incident, and her now years-long disappearance, has sparked endless speculation on the internet and great concern for her personal wellbeing.
> 
> Heres what we discovered:

----------

